# Has anyone ever tried Taste of the Wild dog food?



## Maggie

Has anyone ever tried or heard anything (good or bad) about Taste of the Wild food? 

I am looking for a different food for my puppy. We have tried Eagle Pack and Black Wood and she is still having soft poops and doesn't seem to like it very much. I have researched tons of different foods and just can't seem to settle on one. Does anyone have any suggestions as to if Taste of the Wild is a good onevor do you know of another that seems to go well with vizslas? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## john_wi

There are a couple mentions of Taste of the Wild in the following thread:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,66.0.html

I have been feeding my guy two flavors of Taste of the Wild for a few months now.
His poops have become more solid, also he poops less often. He loves both flavors, probably eats it too fast.


----------



## Big Rick

Take a look at this: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1285&cat=8

This food gets a 6 star rating, the highest you can get.


----------



## DixiesMom

I am feeding TOTW Grasslands formula (think that's what it's called) The one in the yellow bag with bison and venison.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

eh, we buy the cheap stuff, but they eat it all the same :/


----------



## Sahara

We started Tizane on Blue Buffalo a long time ago and she's been great ever since. Eats it right up too. No more finicky dog.


----------



## vizslamom_x2

I am feeding my dogs Blue Buffalo as well. My 2 year old female is a finicky eater but has seemed to enjoy this food more than others. My 6 month old had been having problems with gas and this food has lessened those problems. I have heard Taste of the Wild is a great food...we just can't find it close to where we live. One important thing to remember with vizsla's is that some can be allergic to corn gluten meal (which is in most of the cheaper foods).


----------



## 1notenough

both of my boys are doing well on taste of the wild


----------



## Vlicked

Loki is on TOW, Wetlands formula, after trying about 5 different foods for this finicky eater! He's been on it for almost a year now.


----------



## chuckNashley

Orijen is FAR BETTER food! Instinct 2nd!


----------



## Big Rick

Tried Dexter on TOTW, different flavors, for a while. He liked it for a couple of days then wouldn't eat it no matter what I put in it.

Both of ours now on Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Brown Rice with a little can food mixed in. Dexter Loves it. Scarlet will eat anything.


----------



## Newman

My dogs did horrible on the food. Their coats became dull and dry. I was feeding Orijen before and wanted to try it because of cost. Needless to say my dogs are back on Orijen.


----------



## Shivangi

Our V has been on Taste of the Wild for almost a year now. She eats it. I wouldn't say whether she 'likes' it or not. She's pretty finicky about food so I am glad she 'eats' it!  

Her coat looks beautiful. We mix in some Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul canned food every once in a while. She loves that one! Here's the link to the ingredients - http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/products/puppies/canned_food/puppy_formula/


----------



## Lockhaven

I feed TOTW, I use less food and they poop a lot less. His coat looks 100 times better now that he's been on it, its softer and shinier. He also puts on weight well with it, he was real skinny when I first got my Vizsla. I wont feed anything but TOTW, I used to feed Nutro but my female (dachshund) began getting allergies from it, dry skin and pustules on her belly, I tried many other foods but as soon as I put her on TOTW she was another dog, no more allergies and much more energy. I suggested it to my MIL who has a boston with skin issues and his problems also went away 2 weeks after starting him on it.


----------



## Thumb

I feed my 9 month old Viszla TOTW. We started her on the Pacific Stream and she did really well. Due to a job loss and being off work I had to switch to a cheaper food for a couple months and her coat became extremely dull and dry. She looked sick all the time, and I couldn't get her to gain any weight. After a while it was a battle to even get her to eat, with it going as much as 2 days with her refusing to eat. She chewed up everything in the house which she never used to do before. Switched her back to TOTW High Prairie, and she was a completely different dog. Coat looks great, playful again without the chewing and destructive behavior, she is up to 42lbs as of last week, and far less poop to clean up and actually solid again. 

Tried Blue Buffalo before going back to TOTW for 2 months and she still would not eat sometimes. She comes running when she hears the food hit the bowl now.

[ftp][/ftp]


----------



## kellygh

Our V pup is on Orijen, but our Dachshund is on Taste of the Wild. Our daschund will eat anything, but TOTW has helped her skin allergies.


----------

